# Beaconsfield Meet with Forge-Revo,Sun 9th March



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I am currently planning another Beaconsfield meeting in March,the date i have in mind is sunday March 9th,starting at around 12 noon.Russell from Forge Motorsport has very kindly offered to come along to the meet in order to demonstrate the new Forge-Revo software, so in order to get some sort of idea in terms of numbers,could you all post below if you would like to attend this meeting.
The pub that we go to is called The Royal Standard of England,this is in Beaconsfield south Bucks and it's approximately 5 minutes drive from junction 2 of the M40.There is ample parking along with good food and drink and this event is open to all forum members !!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I live 300 yards away, I guess it would be rude for me not to come along ;D


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Count me in!

-Mark


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're 95% to there but I suggest we move it "300 yards" along the road as I believe the food is cheaper!

I'm not sure about the landlord though!  ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thorney's or the Royal Standard?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Thorney's or the Royal Standard? Â


Why not both ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I shall be there to allow you to bow to the Revo Techno Forge Pink Penguin now 270 HP !!
Will watch for meet amendments.. :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there!

If all four cylinders are firing! :-/  ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'm not sure I've got the driveway space for all you lot  

Royal Standard is a nice place and landlord is very welcoming of car clubs. We do need to let him know though with likely numbers and he'll cordon off a bit of the bar for us all. Food is excellent.

At chez Thorney's you'll get a better TV and bigger garden but the food is shite and the beer very very expensive ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd love to come along as it's only five minutes up the road from me. Â But I'll be Ski-ing in Canada ... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell,

As you are going to be away...perhaps we could use your home for our evening party? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Of course, you're more than welcome - all of you. I'll leave the keys under the mat and the alarm off.

Just help yourselves... :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just don't molest the cat.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's my job. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Kell...you are a superstar!!

I will bring my doggy to deal with your cat!! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

count me in although i already have the setuo ;D will be very worth while for people to attend if thinking of this upgrade even if its just the trial version for now


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Any more ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

My TT is due for delivery any day then... if I have it I'll def be there.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Count me in if I'm coil packed up as it were by then. Will be travelling from Surrey, so I might need a tow.

Sorry, getting a bit depressed (5 weeks & counting) :-[


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Any more Â ;D


Paul,
Martyn may come now that *I* told him about it!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Martyn? Martyn who? ???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[1] Martyn is Martyn Franklin
[2] Martyn works at VAGPARTS.COM
[3] Paul aka Audi Parts Guru works works at VAGPARTS.COM
[4] Martyn and Paul work together although apart!
[5] I spoke to Martyn the other day and he wasn't aware of the meet
[6] I posted the above as I thought it was vaugely humerous that the organiser hadn't told the bloke he works very closely with.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ta Paul!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

;D meeeee too!

cheers Paul :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Do I want to go to my first TT meet on my birthday??
Not sure what is planned for me by hubby ( wishfull thinking : ).

But am still interested to see the Revo stuff.

If I can't make it, I guess I'll make the trip down to Forge in Gloucester instead.

Lisa


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Do I want to go to my first TT meet on my birthday??
> Not sure what is planned for me by hubby ( wishfull thinking).


Lisa
Hope you and hubby can make it


----------



## doc (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmmm, tempting, not too far from Oxford and Revo too........ 

Will check the diary and get back to you.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

May have a drive down the M1 for this. ;D
Anyone got the directions from last year??


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I will try and get some directions posted in the next couple of days


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Are newcomers invited - if so I'd like to come.

Look forward to meeting you all

2001 TTC225, Silver, Bose, Stacker, Cupholders otherwise standard (at the moment) :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Of course you can turn up. The more the merrier ;D


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

For those of you who may be unsure of the location
take a look at
http://www.multimap.co.uk/map/brows...ddr1=&addr2=&addr3=&pc=&advanced=&scale=25000
If you look to the bottom left of "Knotty Green" you will see a PH (public House) marked on the map. The Royal Standard is signposted from the B474, lookout for the brown sign.

We are planning to install 5 hour trial software (for free) into owners TT's and carry out full installs for those that wish. Please note that we will not be able to install software into vehicles that have already been chipped.
If we can answer any questions prior to the meeting or you wish for us to reserve you any products (SPS devices or diverter valves) please give us a call on *01452 380999 *
I am sorry but we will not be offering a diverter valve installation service on the day due to time restrictions and previous experience of burning flesh from working on hot engines.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

So after all that software changing you'll all be able to gang up on the mighty power that is the RS4! 

I'll get me coat........ ;D

Oh and I'll pop into the pub to warn him there might be a car park full that day ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Oh and I'll pop into the pub to warn him there might be a car park full that day ;D


He has been warned allready ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What time is this taking place


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Be there for 12pm sharp ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Be there for 12pm sharp Â ;D


YES SIR!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> YES SIR!! Â ;D


And no smashing of any plates now vlastan Â ;D


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Can I say we are about 70% sure of going? We are off to AmD on Saturday (nothing exciting happening just four wheel alignment and sorting out the exhaust before the trip in April). So it depends how kackered we are after lots of driving!

Be good to see people though

M


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Can I say we are about 70% sure of going? We are off to AmD on Saturday (nothing exciting happening just four wheel alignment and sorting out the exhaust before the trip in April). So it depends how kackered we are after lots of driving!
> 
> Be good to see people though
> 
> M


Hope you can both make it


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Hi Paul, Please count me in.

Cheers Troy


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Can't make it now


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Is it the Pub next to Odds Farm Park ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Can't make it now Â


If figures! Cant even make the one meet in the year you ever attend!  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Can't make it now Â


Arrrhhh shame! 

(I thought someone should say it! )

So who's gonna have a dirtier car than me now then? ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> So who's gonna have a dirtier car than me now then?


One time... just one time the car was filty and it's always mentioned : : 

We've accepted an offer on our house... but haven't found anywhere we want to move to yet, so the weekends going to be full of visiting houses :-/


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Just checking - this is still on, yes? Only I've arranged to allocate Saturday as follows:
2 hours general pre wash
1.5 hours wheels-off wheel clean
2 hours interior, hoover, leather, plastic & glass
Sarnie
30 mins main wash
45 mins polish
1 hr wax

repeat above process.

put in garage & pray for glorious weather

Sunday:
Drive around gritty, salty M25 in torrential downpour behind artics kicking up gravel the size of golf balls.

Arrive exactly at 11:30 to emerge from car sheepishly (my first meet u see) explaining I did clean it, honest.

etc.

I'm waffling - it's still on then?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Purple - I am heading over from Surrey too ... want to cruise under the gantry cameras at 79 together?

Has the advantage that at least someone will have seen my car clean too!

Louise


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Sure Louise
Gonna join J8 (Reigate) at 10:43 (roughly) I'll keep my eyes peeled [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] I don't do more than 70 tho, so no showing off now


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone coming down the M1 Sunday morning??


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Can anyone out there help me with directions. What time is everyone getting there?


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Anyone mind if an one of the old-skool ttoc comes along in their tractor :

I might be up for a cruise up from Surrey!

Cheers
Nick


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It'll be good to see you again. 

I wouldn't mind a demo of your torquey tractor.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Purple, Dansky - I am a jn 9 girl. Do you know the Shell garage in Leatherhead? Its only half a mile from jn 9 - could meet on the fcourt at about 10:50..?

Louise


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i have to work till about 11 so might be alittle late,i take it as revo are there and ur eating you should still be there around 1ish


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Should think so... need to distribute some of the flyers otherwise my house will be full!

L


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Louise
Is that the shell garage near the TVR dealer??? I can picture the roundabout off the slip road... and get to the TVR place. Am I warm? give me some idiot proof directions!!! Â [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Just got back from Bluewater, haven't even started washing yet. Might get up early tomorrow & do it instead. Cat usually wakes me up at 5 anyway. 

TTroy225 theres a link earlier up the thread for directions. And we have to be there on the dot of 11:30 apparently!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

There is no TVR dealer in Lhead afaik... :-/

Go off jn 9 (clockwise), take 2nd exit off roundabout, 1st exit next roundabout (Kingston Road) then Shell garage is found abt a quarter mile along on the left - about half a mile in total.

Will be there at 10:45 so hope to see you there and poss dansky.

Louise


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone got the post code for the pub :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No I haven't but this may help

Pub Location


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

If anyone is stuck for directions then i'll be at junction 2 of the M40 at 11.20am with a view to leaving for the pub at 11.30am.If your coming from the north then leave at J2 and turn left,the lay by is about 100 yards on the left hand side.If your coming from the south then turn right at J2 and head towards Beaconsfield,you can't miss the lay by.
Just look out for a very dirty red Golf GTI ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

As i will be arriving late where do i go after the layby


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Gotcha Louise - will be there defo. 

Andy


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hope there's room for 1 more ;D

On my way FAB.

Norman


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

see ya both @ 10:50 ;D black golf gti


----------

